# Will HE Spray ??



## brotheral (Feb 18, 2007)

Hello Friends and Happy HolyDays !!
We're helping a 1 and 1/2 year old male Tom Cat. He's been hanging around our porch and the neighbors porch all year. In fact we thought he was the neighbor's as their little girl told me "her" name was Peaches ?!Anyway, We took him to the vet and had all the tests and shots given the other day...We can't get him neutered until after Christmas as I'm going to be out of town. MY girlfriend will be here. We're in the midst of a winter storm here in Southern WV and he really wants to come in. We have 2 other neutered male cats abt the same age that go in and out and get along with him quite well. We also have a 14 yr old flame pointed persian who is strictly an indoor cat and head of the house.
We let him in for abt 15 minutes b4 taking him to the vet on Wednesday and he slid past me into the house again this morning for a brief visit.. :roll: !! He's so pretty, champagne, long haired, domestic. You should see the way he looks at me as I usher the others by him into the house...  I haven't smelled any spray around the porch etc... 
*Do you think he'll spray if we let him in today ??*
A friend said they don't spray until Feb when the female cats are in heat... Any truth in this ??


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

ANY cat can spray at ANY time for a WIDE VARIETY of reasons. 
...it doesn't mean they _will_, but they _can_... Because your kitties already seem okay with him, I wouldn't expect any problems.
You may want to see about keeping him in a bathroom/bedroom confined away from the other kitties to see how things go. I know for myself, when I've taken in adult male cats simply smelling the *pong* from their urine in the litterbox, wafting up and through the house's HVAC system was strong and overpowering enough to make me LEAP out of bed from a dead sleep to quickly scoop that and get it OUT of the house. 
I tell ya, it could about knock you OVER! :yikes I was able to call the s/n clinic and get him (Floofy) an earlier appointment. I have found that neutering immediately reduces that urine odor and over the course of a month or so (_as the testosterone levels reduce_) the odor slowly dissipates until it is unnoticeable.


----------



## Mikayla (Aug 14, 2009)

Heidi is so right about this! When my two youngest boys, came to us, a week apart they were both pretty sick so I couldn't get them vaccinated or neutered for a couple of months. It was enough to knock your socks off when they peed and when first Connelly and then The Kipling started spraying the smell of my house was just disgusting. They were both younger then your new one, but there was no unspayed females around, just a 22 year old female kitty who was not thrilled about the whole thing anyway. As soon as they were neutered the spraying stopped and I soon noticed that the normal peeing was also a lot less pungent.


----------

